

MPAA Threatens To Disconnect Google From Internet - cycnusx
http://tech.slashdot.org/story/11/02/09/1820253/MPAA-Threatens-To-Disconnect-Google-From-Internet

======
cycnusx
Hysterical. How can you "disconnect Google from the internet"?

~~~
mro
Simple: you order the truck drivers to stop receiving data from Google's
tubes!

